# Sunrise Lodge, Park City Utah?



## Dswduke123 (Nov 4, 2013)

Newbie here - was in Orlando this weekend for the "pitch" at Parc Soleil.  Had all intentions of nodding my way through the presentation and then hitting Universal for some family fun.

Despite my best intentions (and asking lots of questions),  I ended up signing for a timeshare at Sunrise Lodge, Park City Utah!  The sales person was a nice enough and straight forward guy and I didn't feel like i was getting the hard close.  I then commenced my web crawl to really understand what i just signed because i will most likely be rescinding within the 10 day period.  Thankfully came across this forum as most everything else did not have good things to say about HGVC (or Hilton in general) which I found hard to believe since I had always had good experiences with them during my travels.

However, I do not see much on here about Park City.  Anyone else own there?

Here are the details of my purchase:
Studio Plus
Platinum Season
3500 pts/year
$24,200
Maintenance/yr $607
10k Bonus Point to sign that day

Granted, i have no experience or knowledge of TS, but I somehow feel like this was a good package.  My feelings won't be hurt  if you tell me i that i got snookered!  Any other pieces of info needed to confirm either way?

Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Nov 4, 2013)

Park City is a great place to vacation and the new Hilton property is very nice, but that is WAY too much to pay for a studio plus with only 3500 points a year.  

Rescind at once and then learn how you can buy far more Hilton points for much less.  As an example, a 5800 point Hilton ownership just sold for $1751 on eBay.  That's not a typo.  With those points, you could reserve a studio plus in Park City and have 2300 left over for another vacation.  

Follow the instructions in your package and rescind, making sure to send the paperwork certified mail or FedEx with a receipt of delivery.

Welcome to TUG and the world of timeshare vacations.  It is a fun place to be, but don't make a costly mistake.  Rescind now.

Steve


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 4, 2013)

Glad you found us!  Definitely rescind, and then hang around here and learn more about HGVC and timeshares in general.  You will find that most HGVC owners here are very satisfied with their ownership (me included), but as with all timeshares, you can get a MUCH better deal buying resale.

Who knows?  You may end up a HGVC owner after all.

Kurt


----------



## Dswduke123 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies! From the other threads it seems like Hilton is fairly good about rescinding letters and returning deposits.  Anything i should be concerned about or be sure to include in the contract cancellation letter?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 4, 2013)

Doesn't have to be anything legalese or fancy, just: I/We wish to cancel contract #__________ dated _________

Signed, John Husband and Mary Wife

The address will be in the contract- usually toward the end. Follow the directions- If it says USPS, mail it. if it says fax, or email or pony express or smoke signals, just do what the instructions say.

Glad you found TUG before you overspent.

Jim


----------



## hez (Nov 4, 2013)

*Another newbie at Sunrise!*

First, so glad I found you all! Spoke with Judy Kozlowski today after sending in a question.

We are Hilton Honors _members? And were talked into listening to a presentation at a discounted say at the new HGVC Sunrise Lodge & a coupon one night stay up to $200 & 15,000 honor rewards...anyway. After sitting for 5 hours we signed up for a 2 bedroom Plus 8400 Platinum.
$47,829!! I still cannot believe we both signed this.

I have my rescission letter all typed up and printed and ready for the post office tomorrow morning. Thank you all for providing this site!_


----------



## toontoy (Nov 5, 2013)

Something that is really funny about this resort is before it became a Hilton resort you could buy a 1 bedroom condo for 180K, its funny to think that the cost of them should be a lot less. I am starting to think we should have purchased a unit prior the sale. Its a nice resort but it seems they are selling the weeks at a premium level


----------



## Dswduke123 (Nov 6, 2013)

My recession letter was delivered today and i called to confirm next steps for the deposit refund.  I was told it could take about 20 days to be processed.  Also, i was told will be getting a call from a salesperson once they receive/review the letter.

I also sent an email to the salesperson i met with (he gave me his personal card for his other mortgage business) to give him a heads up that i was canceling the contract.  I haven't heard back from him yet.

Thanks for the replies and help.  

I will post updates.


----------



## Steve (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you for the update.  You have made a wise choice.  

Steve


----------



## Dswduke123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Spoke with the Quality Assurance Manager that i met with during my visit.  She mentioned the deposit will be refunded within ~20 days.  All of the people i spoke with at HGVC regarding the cancellation have been very pleasant.  Once i get this squared away, I will certainly look for other TS options via resale.  Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## vegasVIP (Nov 9, 2013)

Congrats on the cancellation!


----------



## Dswduke123 (Nov 15, 2013)

Credit posted back to my credit card for the deposit already.  I was a bit nervous about getting slow rolled with the cancellation, but it went very smoothly.  Just glad i found this forum and acted within the cancellation window.  Thanks all!


----------



## MacieMay (Nov 25, 2013)

*rescind*

Did the Salesperson call you?  We are going to rescind as well from a purchase last week.  I feel horrible, but it doesn't seem like the best value.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't take a call from the salescreep. Just rescind eggsactly as your contract provides.
Don't try to do it "your way" or seek concessions. Don't delay. Just do it.

Buying resale from an owner or broker is the way to go.


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacieMay (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks!  There were different documents in our paperwork saying 5 days and one saying 10 days to rescind.  Sending it today certified!!


----------



## Dswduke123 (Nov 27, 2013)

I never got a call from the salesperson.  Sent in the cancellation letter and had my deposit back within a couple days.


----------

